# my puppy is scared of everything



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Hoping to get some advice here. Cora is 5 months old and so scared of traffic noise and loud cars when we go on walks. Its like she wants to sprint home, she is also afraid of trashcans and flag poles. She loves meeting new people but when she meets new dogs she pees and lays down completely flat. She also sometimes lays upside down. What's the best way to correct this and make her less timid and scared?


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Might be time to take Cora to a basic obedience group class. This is normally a great confidence booster & socializing tool. Slowly introducing her to "scary" stuff like flag poles and garbage cans with a re-inforcing treat or her favorite toy might help also. She sounds like she is being submissive to the new dogs. Work with putting her in a sit and having a friend approach you with their dog on lead while you crouch next to Cora and reassure her a bit - petting her chest and side to keep her attention redirected away from the new pooch approaching. Short walks in less noisy areas and gradually working up to the more car congested city streets might help as well.


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

We just took her to her first dog obedience class last night she meet a couple new dogs one a golden and she seemed interested but as soon as the other golden started to sniff her she peed a little. We take her for 2 walks a day and we walk around our neighborbood we live around to major roads and when we get a block away from those streets she really starts pulling. I haven't really taken her on those main roads since I know she scared, should I take her on those main roads?


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

If Cora were my little pup, I'd give her some time before walking her closer to the noisy larger roads. Enjoy your obedience class, I am glad you have started one. Don't worry alot right now about her peeing slightly when meeting new doggy friends (carry some papertowels and a plastic bag "clean up kit" and don't make a big issue about her peeing. I bet you she'll outgrow it once she has some more confidence.  Do you have a picture of your little girl?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wyatt was afraid of the same stuff at that age. Loud cars, plastic bags blowing in the wind, strollers, bikes, skateboards etc. I just walked everyday where all these scary things were. I switched up our walks because he would get too comfortable with certain streets and such. I just took him out of his comfort zone and exposed him to these scary things every day and before long he got used to them. Whatever you do don't baby her. Socialize, socialize.......the earlier the better.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ditto*

Maisie was skittish with new things and some new people -- flapping flags, blowing mylar balloons, banging metal objects and tall or big men. Our trainer's advice was really helpful: expose her to new things and people every day, several times a day, giving the people treats to offer to Maisie when they petted her and not to baby-talk her or indulge her when she got scared, just to talk to her in a matter of fact voice. "Wow! That's a loud truck." Or, "What an interesting flag!" And to give her treats whenever she would take them when she was scared. (Of course you can't do that when there's another dog around...) I felt pretty silly, but she's really settled down.


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

here is a picture of my wife and Cora


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Before we walked Casper on the big road, we visited the big road. We walked up to it and then had him sit. Everytime he looked at us or a car passed by, we would give him a treat. He didn't particularly have any issues with the road, but we figured it wouldn't hurt. After a while of this, he would expect to go to the big road for treats (sometime we skip the side trip to the big road). We walk him on the big road now with no problems. It's pretty noisy and distracting, though.

My last dog, a collie, was terrified of cars going by and would try to run away. I would make him sit and give him a treat, making sure I was the picture of confidence. He got over it pretty quickly. However, he was always a little nervous if I took him on a busy street. Then again, he was always a little nervous no matter what.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Puppies go through several fear periods. The test thing is to not over react and baby them, and also not force them. Things should change soon.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We hit a fear stage at 5 mo too with our male. Following the advice from the forum we faced his fears every day in small doses until he was ok, then moved to the next. 

If you can find a doggie-day care in your area, you might be pleased with the results of this for your girl. They have supervised play with dogs, some play only with other puppies, some days play with pups and adults too and soon learn to not be skiddish and what is acceptable in greeting other dogs. If this can not be done, then perhaps schedule a play date with calmer adults your friends have. Adults will take a lot of abuse from pups yet teach them their boundries.


----------



## Vanfull (Jan 20, 2012)

We live on a walking trail so I didnt think much about the fact that our puppy wasnt being exposed to traffic or sidewalks until I had to take a route off the trail one day and she freaked out the first time a truck passed! Once I realized it though I started walking alongside the highway on the sidewalk and within a week she improved ALOT. 

We also go to a puppy socialization time at our local pet store every weekend and we have puppy class one night a week to help with being used to other puppies.


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally we got some improvement yesterday at dog training. There is another golden in Coras class and we happen to be next to them the whole class and cora really just wanted to play with the other dog. After class the other owner and myself let the dogs play around for a little bit and Cora loved it, no peeing, crying or turning over upside down


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Cora the golden said:


> Hoping to get some advice here. Cora is 5 months old and so scared of traffic noise and loud cars when we go on walks. Its like she wants to sprint home, she is also afraid of trashcans and flag poles. She loves meeting new people but when she meets new dogs she pees and lays down completely flat. She also sometimes lays upside down. What's the best way to correct this and make her less timid and scared?


You are quoting Bayne's early life, at around the same age he exhibited the same signs. Fear and submissive peeing, he did grow out of it. What I did for the fear was just be patient and let him figure it out. I let him sniff the garbage cans, poles, motorcycles etc he eventually worked it out. As for loud noises when he startled I just stood there and did nothing, when he figured out that loud noises don't hurt then he got over that too. Never coddle or sympathize with the fear, it only reinforces it. 

As for the peeing, it's just that they do not have total bladder control yet and that comes with age, I think he stopped around 8-9 months....


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

There is a German Shepherd in the obedience class I attend that sounds exactly like your puppy. We actually met the GSD for the first time in a PetCo, and that poor little girl was timid and afraid of everything and everyone. That's when we suggested they sign up for this positive reinforcement clicker class we'd signed up for. After 3 classes (and I'm sure the couple is working with her at home), she is so different! Ask your puppy class instructor for tips, too, but hopefully the more she is out and about the more she will realize that those things are nothing to be afraid of!


----------



## Cora the golden (Jan 2, 2012)

We are working on it everyday so far so good. The traffic is still something that freaks her out but I am hoping with more time she will get better.


----------



## kren (Nov 6, 2012)

This has been very helpful. My 5 month old puppy Gabe, is afraid of cars and new noises and is difficult to walk. We've been working on it a little bit everyday. It is encouraging to know that others have had this same problem and to hear useful advise about ways to handle the problem.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Bella had similar issues. We took her through two (puppy & intermediate) classes at the local Petsmart. 1st class went off with out a hitch, but at about 6 months in the second class, she suddenly became timid & refused to go up the main isle. Well there was a big red box promotion the the main isle had hug red boxes full of sale items. She took one look & plopped down on her belly & wouldn't move. 
Car traffic: similar problem, cars passing by scared her.

We figured out the red box problem & the instructor keyed in , she put us behind a lead (bigger, older ) dog. Bella followed her without much trouble. She'd stop with an occasional stare, but would go again with a "let's go"

Car traffic: fortunately we're in a dead end sub-division, so not much traffic, but we T off a main secondary road. I just kept our walks to our local street & we'd stop well back from the main intersection and watch when I saw a car approach. After a few weeks we stop progressively closer to the intersection, until we could walk right up & sit and watch the cars pass by. 

Mike D


----------



## hollymanley (Jul 24, 2013)

*Golden Retriever afraid of traffic and sitting on walks*

I have a 15 month golden retriever who had a really bad case of grass seeds when he was younger and hip problems also (which he had a TPO for at about 12 months). He used to sit on walks occassionally and not want to walk, and I would put it down to his issues and take him back home.
He has always been afraid of traffic and busy intersections, but it has become worse and worse. I dread taking him on a walk to the shop or anywhere out of the ordinary because I know how much trouble he is going to cause. 
When he knows there is a busy intersection coming up he will stop and sit down about 20m before it and will not budge or otherwise pull so hard to try and go the other way to avoid the intersection. 
The other week I stopped in the middle of the intersection and tried to sit him down and settle him for about 5 minutes, constantly talking to him and petting him, but he was petrified the whole time and kept trying to run out into the middle of the road to 'get away'. After doing this, he is 10 times worse and even a walk around the neighbourhood he will constantly be pulling to the side and sitting down when we get to the smallest cross road. 
I used to love our walks, but he has made them so unenjoyable lately and I don't want to be driving him to the park every night to get his exercise. 
If I ever give in and turn around to go back home he is a joy to walk for the rest of the way. He has always been very submissive around other dogs and a real scaredy cat when it comes to objects that aren't normally there or sitting in the car. Can someone please help with what is the best way to approach his behaviour?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

On walks near the road Rowdy used to scramble to my other side every time a car passed by. When he'd ride in my convertible he'd flinch away from car noises too. Now he has no issues with traffic on walks, and I can pass an 18 wheeler on the highway at 80 mph and he doesn't even stir. I never did anything to acclimate him--I guess he just got used to it and grew out of it through exposure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Copper-Canyon (Jun 15, 2013)

C.C. is my second golden and I am just now learning about these "fear periods." Never heard of it before, but it is so true. He is five months now and seems fearful of a lot of things that he's wasn't before (fire hidrent, wind, shadows, dishwasher, etc.) It's resulting in him barking more now, which we're trying to address. Sometimes he seems to see things that we can't see (scary!). Good luck with your situation and thanks for posting your question.


----------

